# More Last Read Oddness



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

So I pop in this morning, I read a bunch of threads using the Last Unread button. Then I went around again and looked at one I had looked at earlier. The Last Unread button took me to the same last unread from last night and not to the the first unread from this morning. 

That's not how I remember it working.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

did you use the same PC both times? that's the only thing I could think of

since "forum read state" is cookie-persisted, you wouldn't be able to pick up where you left off on a different PC

we haven't customized or changed anything here, other than vBulletin 3.6.8 upgrade a while ago


----------

